# cutre pero apañao



## furie

"Cutre pero apañao".

Hi,

This is something that I always wanted to know and we used it today at work...

Cutre (I've never know how to say it).

Apañado (_apañao_)= more or less correct or usefull but not perfect.

Do you have any comment for these two words or any similar expression??

Thanks,

Furie


----------



## exe

cutre.

	1. adj. Tacaño, miserable. U. t. c. s.
	2. adj. Pobre, descuidado, sucio o de mala calidad. Un bar, una calle, una ropa cutre.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## furie

¿Perdona exe..., pero tienes traducción para alguno de estos términos (por llamarlos de alguna manera) *al inglés*?


----------



## exe

Se me olvidaba:
apañado
	(Del part. de apañar).
	1. adj. Hábil, mañoso para hacer algo.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Mei

Hi,

Imagine for a while that you want to hang up a picture and you do it with a chewing gum, that would be an "apaño" because you do it so fast and wrong. You don't think so much to hang up the picture.

Somthing "cutre" would be if you are in a wedding wear a jogging suit. But wait for more opinions.

Do you know what I mean?

Cheers

Mei


----------



## belén

Thread sobre cutre


----------



## furie

Mei,

Sorry but I know perfectly what do you mean. I'm Spanish and I think I made a mistake by writing in English... Maybe I should start again.

Me gustaría saber cómo decir esas dos palabras en inglés...

Perdonad los dos que os he liado un poco.


----------



## Mei

exe said:
			
		

> se me olvidaba:
> apañado
> (Del part. de apañar).
> 1. adj. Hábil, mañoso para hacer algo.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 
Ok, ok, for me an "apaño" it's something that works, but I use that word to say that something had done fast and not necessary it's 
well done....  

But it's how I use it, of course the DRAE has the last word!  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## exe

furie:
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/translation/cutre (en inglés)
apañado: smart, gifted


----------



## Mei

furie said:
			
		

> Mei,
> 
> Sorry but I know perfectly what do you mean. I'm Spanish and I think I made a mistake by writing in English... Maybe I should start again.
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo decir esas dos palabras en inglés...
> 
> Perdonad los dos que os he liado un poco


 
Ya me extrañaba que no lo supieras.   Pues en inglés estoy igual que tú, ¡a ver que dice la gente!

Saludos.

Mei


----------



## furie

He usado el hilo que ha mandado Belén,pero la palabra que más se ajusta a cutre desde mi punto de vista es _*kitsch* (art in pretentious bad taste)._

Pero la cuestión es que a veces *cutre *sí es negativo, pero no por ello despectivo, simplemente realista. Algo hecho sin esfuerzo (vestirse, escribir, decorar, arreglar), pero que *no necesariamente tiene por qué ser arte*.
¿¿¿Se os ocurre??? En otros idiomas he encontrado palabras que se ajustan, pero en inglés nunca la encuentro y *tacky* para mí es *hortera o cursi, ¡pero no cutre*!


----------



## immerliebe

Hi, all,

I didn't see a true answer for this question, so I decided to post for the first time here.

For me, the word "cutre" (which is one of my favorite Spanish words, by the way, because I love the way it sounds  ), means something like "seedy" in English. For example, if one said in Spanish, "un cutre bar", I would translate that as "a seedy bar". From my experience with Spanish (I lived in Madrid), "cutre" seems to carry the connotation of being slightly dirty, unseemly, something that is not of very high quality.

The phrase "cutre pero apañao", for me, sounds best in English as "unseemly, but functional", although this is not a literal translation.

Hope this helps!

immerliebe


----------



## tatius

Menos mal que se te ha ocurrido intervenir por primera vez, immerliebe, me parece estupendo lo que comentas.

Una pregunta: si en español puedo decir "he hecho un examen super cutre", ¿puedo decir en inglés "a seedy exam"?


P.D.: Recuerdos de Madrid.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Un pequeño matiz.

Si yo oigo "he hecho un examen súper cutre", entiendo que el examen estaba mal hecho, mal planteado, o mal escrito. Es decir, para mí no indicaría cómo se ha resuelto (me ha salido bien / mal), sino el aspecto que tenía.


----------



## immerliebe

Hola tatius,

La verdad es que no, me suena muy mal en inglés "a seedy exam". En inglés, "seedy" se usa casi únicamente para referirse a un lugar, como un restaurante, un hotel o un bar. A veces oigo expresiones como "that town has a seedy nightlife", que se refiere a la vida nocturna. ¿En español decís "una vida nocturna cutre"? Eso me suena mal... 

Bueno, si quieres traducir esta idea al inglés en el sentido de "un examen que me ha salido mal", yo diría algo como "I just bombed that test" o "I just flunked that test". Si la idea que quieres traducir es "un examen mal escrito o mal planteado", como sugiere Pumpkin, pues yo diría "That test was crap" (que es una expresión un poco fuerte, ¡cuidado!), o "That test was a piece of shit!" (más fuerte todavía; ésta se traduciría al español como "una puta mierda", creo). La expresión "normal" sería "a badly OR poorly written test". 

Como sabemos todos, las ideas de una lengua no siempre pueden traducirse a otra. Gracias por los recuerdos--hace siete años que no estoy en Madrid, y lo echo de menos.


----------



## missjen

Nunca he oído "cutre" pero ahora voy a usarla...

Me sueña correcto usar en ínglés: Jerry-rigged(mickey-moused, Maguivered), es decir, la manera en que lo ha hecho no es normal o perfecta, pero sí sirve.  It's been jerry-rigged! En inglés = It was done in a wierd way but it will work well enough for now.

Miss Jen


----------



## tatius

Lo del examen súper cutre es un ejemplo cualquiera que se me ha ocurrido para intentar aplicar "seedy" a algo que no fuera un lugar. Y veo que es complicado. Gracias, immerliebe.

De todas formas, creo que "examen cutre" puede referirse al fondo y no sólo al aspecto, Pumpkin, como bien dices puede ser que esté mal planteado. Un examen mal planteado te ha salido mal, ¿no?


----------



## mcmc

Hola a todos,

Sólo un detalle para los que quieran usar la palabra "cutre", la he escuchado sólo en España. No puedo asegurarlo totalmente, pero creo que en América Latina no es tan conocida ni usada.


----------



## k-in-sc

Expresiones en inglés con el mismo sentido:
A quick and dirty fix [i.e., repair]
It ain't [or isn't] pretty, but it works.


----------



## lforestier

No se usa, pero por la definición deduzco que se traduce a:
*Ragged-looking but ingenious.*


----------



## cirrus

Building on this, it's a bodge but it'll do (the trick). A bodge is a chapuza.


----------



## lforestier

¿Será cutre lo que llamamos una chapucería en Puerto Rico? (Algo hecho a la carrera y de mala calidad).


----------



## wanderingstar

O quizá "pretty shabby, but it'll do." 

Porque también se usa "not too shabby," para decir, "oh...al final, qué bien ¿eh?" porque es un poco una sorpresa que, sí, salió bien.


----------



## Erasmoose06

k-in-sc said:


> expresiones en ingles con el mismo sentido:
> 
> it ain't [or isn't] pretty, but it works



Exactly.


----------



## Filis Cañí

immerliebe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I didn't see a true answer for this question, so I decided to post for the first time here.
> 
> For me, the word "cutre" (which is one of my favorite Spanish words, by the way, because I love the way it sounds  ) means something like "seedy" in English. For example, if one said in Spanish, "un cutre bar", I would translate that as "a seedy bar". From my experience with Spanish (I lived in Madrid), "cutre" seems to carry the connotation of being slightly dirty, unseemly, something that is not of very high quality.
> 
> The phrase "cutre pero apañao", for me, sounds best in English as "unseemly, but functional", although this is not a literal translation.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> immerliebe


 
Imprimátur cañí. Las palabras cutre y apañado, por separado, tienen varios significados, pero "cutre pero apañao", como expresión coloquial, se traduciría como _unseemly but functional_.


----------



## Bolerista

Puesto que la palabra "cutre" no necesariamente tiene un matiz negativo, refiriéndose p.e. a un lugar me gusta la traducción "funky": un poco sucio, desordenado o decaído pero con gustillo o sabor.


----------



## wmmoose

Desde una perspectiva norteamericana, me parece que en ciertos contextos tiene el significado de "half-assed".  Algo "half-assed" es algo hecho sin mucho esfuerzo o sin cuidado de los detalles.  No estoy seguro si los ingleses utilizan una expresión parecida.  Para mí, "half-assed" no es nada ofensivo pero en cierta compañía podría ser considerado grosero o un poco feo.

_(Por ejemplo: Un examen cutre _≈_ A half-assed exam__.)_


----------



## bloomsday

missjen said:


> Nunca he oido "cutre" pero ahorra voy a usarla...
> 
> Me sueña correcto usar en íngles: Jerry-rigged(mickey-moused, Maguivered), es decir la manera en que ha hecho no es normal o perfecto - pero si se sirve.  It's been jerry-rigged! En ingles = It was done in a wierd way but it will work well enough for now.
> 
> Miss Jen



Hi, missjen. Do you not mean jerry-_built_? Jerry-rigged sounds to me like an eggcorn for jury-rigged, a sailing term for something else again. Never heard of Maguivered. Is it American? Was Maguiver a person?


----------



## k-in-sc

It's "MacGyver": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacGyver
In the South there's another common term for "jury-rigged," using the N word instead.


----------



## horsewishr

How about makeshift?  



> *1.**makeshift* - done or made using whatever is available;  "the rock served as a makeshift hammer"


----------



## k-in-sc

"Makeshift" is more for things that don't involve much if any construction, while "jury-rigged," "jerry-built," etc., imply kludged construction.
From the "kludge" thread:


Aeion said:


> En la jerga de técnicos e ingenieros, también se usa la palabra "ñapa" para hacer referencia a este tipo de soluciones feas pero efectivas.
> 
> Es una alternativa a "chapuza" y "parche". La palaba "ñapa" mantiene cierta connotación negativa, aunque no tanto como "chapuza". Mientras que una "chapuza" puede ser efectiva o no, la "ñapa" se supone que sí es efectiva, pero fea, poco profesional o provisional. No obstante, esta palabra no está extendida en todos los ámbitos de ingenieros ni en todos los lugares.


----------



## horsewishr

k-in-sc said:


> "Makeshift" is more for things that don't involve much if any construction, while "jury-rigged," "jerry-built," etc., imply kludged construction.


I was not aware of this distinction.


----------



## lforestier

Sloppy but sly. In Puerto Rico "ñapa" means something included as a free add-on.


----------



## k-in-sc

lforestier said:


> Sloppy but sly. In Puerto Rico "ñapa" means something included as a free add-on.


Sly: taimado
I don't think that's what you want to say ...


----------



## bloomsday

k-in-sc said:


> "Makeshift" is more for things that don't involve much if any construction, while "jury-rigged," "jerry-built," etc., imply kludged construction.
> From the "kludge" thread:


Hmm, not really certain about this. I'll definitely go with 'jerry-built' being 'kludged' (and I love ñapa- it even has the right sound to it) but I don't go with 'jury-rigged' having the same sense. This says to me something rigged under trying or even desperate circumstances which may be not especially pretty but which definitely does the job until it can be put permanently to rights. Which one is 'cutre'? The former or the latter? It can't be both.


----------

